# An Assassins Tale



## Renfield (Feb 12, 2008)

Alright, 

To put it simply it's been awhile since I've done this, hell, it's been awhile since I've written anything really. Still, I got inspired, I joined a play-by-post game over at www.rpol.net and thought it would be just another game. The system was Castles and Crusades and I had resurrected my character from the one C&C game I've played in that died prematurely. It kind of bummed me out because I loved playing my character, he was fun, and a touch crazy.

When I saw a C&C game being run on the boards I immediately sent in my plea, er, request to join (or RTJ as they call it there) and was let in. This was particularly helpful seeing as I already had the character made up and simply needed to shave off a couple levels seeing as the stats were acceptable to the CK (Castle Keeper). Then I started playing. Little did I know I would have even more fun playing Jorun (roughly pronounced Joe-rune) my crazy assassin. I'm going to try this in a diary format. If that disappoints me then I'll simply change narration styles, anyway, here goes nothing...

I shall add little blurbs on characters as they come into play. Please note that I give full credit to the players (which are noted by (PC) next to their names in said blurb) and the CK of the game for much of what I'm writing includes their exact words. Jorun's thoughts and actions are my own and Jorun is my creation but all else belongs to them. I may edit slightly to make a sentence work but I want it known that there are portions I am ripping directly from them because I owe them that much.

Also, anyone interested in becoming a lurker on the PbP boards where this game is being held can go here  
 Castles and Crusades: The White Kingdom 
and send an request to the CK.

*Sir Arlan Dulach (PC):* Not your typical handsome young knight, sure he fights well but he's far more laid back and less uptight, in my opinion the best sort of knight I could hope to be my companion. Such a pair we are, murderous assassin, slayer of evil men, and a noble knight who'll fight for justice provided he's had his nap first.


----------



## Renfield (Feb 12, 2008)

*Easier Said Than Done*

"Jorun!" Farah spat breathlessly, I almost didn't hear her. "The scroll, it's..." she cut off and turned away wincing in a manner that made me want to weep inside, when a magic user reacted like that it meant bad things. Everything went into slow motion as things tend to when one's life is about to experience explosive pain quite literally. I looked down and was already dropping the scroll as it began to slowly begin glowing brighter and brighter, it hit the ground and my legs were pushing me off the ground to lead into a leap but I knew it already too late. My mind raced as I watched that piece of innocent looking parchment glow brighter and brighter, but there was only one thing on my mind as I awaited my coming doom...

_This was going to hurt._

I hate it when I'm right.
There was a flash and I felt more than heard the concussive _whump_ and felt my body get hurled through the air in a fashion I imagine was very similar to a child's rag doll. I believe I was out before I could feel myself hit the ground, not that it mattered, if I was conscious the pain was too much for me to register my body crashing into the earth anyhow. The lovely thing about unconsciousness to the semi-lucid dreamer was that it gives you time to think and dwell on past events. That wasn't what happened but I figure this is as good enough a point to get into how I got into this situation anyhow.


*   *   *   *   * Easier Said Than Done *   *   *   *   *​
It was a dark and stormy night... well to be honest it wasn't stormy, more like a partly cloudy night with the moon playing touch and go with those clouds providing illumination. I was in Port Sapphire, had been working there for some time occasionally doing freelance work for the guild, I dislike associating with the guild but if they have a job that requires a third party and it meets my specifications than I am to take it, the Four Winds have told me so. At least until I received a sign to do otherwise. 

I was to meet a guild Grandfather, a highly respected and highly ranked (at least one would assume so) member, who had a task of importance for me to claim, he said it shouldn't get in the way of my standards so I agreed to meet him in the tavern known as _The Heavy Net_. It was a larger tavern, two stories on the pier devoted to drinking, dancing, gambling, and just about all the stuff sailors like to do when they're not on their ships. This made me a touch nervous, I never fancied bar brawls, they make me twitchy considering my style of combat tends towards the more silent-yet-absolute sort, not the hit-them-til-they-fall-down-and-get-up-later-with-headache sort. In other words I prefer to kill my opponents, not fight them.

It was crowded as usual, I decided to show up early so that I might  enjoy an ale and keep an eye on the patronage, I was itchy, there was something about tonight. Something interesting. I had my horse, Nimbus, outside and loosely tethered in case of a quick getaway. I name all my horses Nimbus, one less thing to keep track of, this one had lasted longer than most of the others so I had been entertaining notions of changing it should I get another.

As I waited I caught sight of the bouncer, an imposing man, intimidating to say the least. Large, bald, one arm, one eye, and a typical striped sweater. He seemed like the type who could stop a fight with a glare and a growl and assuming from the lack of brawling that was going on in this sailors bar that was indeed the case. I wouldn't be surprised if he had the help of more than a few loyal customers who didn't like seeing their favorite dive get wrecked. Yep, definitely not my kind of place, so I tried to make note of exits should I find need to make a hasty retreat. Thank the winds I left my work clothes at home, I'd stick out here if I wore that.

Eventually Cyrel arrived... Now let me clear something up. I'm not a member of his guild. Not at all. I have a somewhat unique career for a professional murderer, one that doesn't lend itself to becoming completely mercenary, however in civilized society it's bad to step on peoples toes. So as much as I hate associating with, sure they're businessmen but they're too impartial for my tastes, as much as I hate associating with them I must. Simply because if I didn't have some level of guild protection I'd be hunted down which would do my cause no good.

Where was I? 

Oh, yes, Cyrel. 
He was dressed in darker clothes but they were fairly nondescript, nothing that said _'look this way good sir, for I am a professional hired killer'_ which was good. For utilities sake my own 'work clothes' are stylish as well, though toss in the bandoleer of  pouches and you have me looking quite suspicious. He had entered the tavern without drawing so much as a second glance if he even drew a first and slid into the chair across from me. "Jorun, I'll make this quick." he said in a clear soft voice, one that I could hear over the raucous laughter at a nearby table but I doubt anyone not sitting directly across from him could discern.

He reached beneath his cloak and removed a rolled piece of parchment, it was tied with a black bow, the symbol of the Rangefire Guild. For some reason I felt a touch uneasy as he slid it across the table to me. "A guild mate of ours, Sezch, carried out a contract in Beryl five nights ago. He made the strike but was sloppy, got seen and got caught. Thus he has not completed the transaction and collected the guild's half of the payment. I would like to offer you the opportunity to close the contract." 

This didn't sound interesting, which meant it was all the more interesting to me. 

I smiled, Cyrel had been my contact a couple of times and I appreciated the fact that he was straight forward, something not often done in the cloak and dagger like of work. "Certainly." I said in a friendly tone. "I assume the details are enclosed within?" I said, as I began sliding the scroll under my cloak I called out to a waitress "Excuse me miss, a mug of ale for my friend here, make it something dark." I turned to Cyrel "Is there anything else I must know? If not I shall consult the winds and leave at first light."

"Nothing for me, I'm not staying." he said to the waitress before turning to me. "Wait." My hand was still on the scroll, at his gesture I placed it back on the table. He motioned to it "You should know this;" he began "it's guild policy to hire out sticky situations such as these, to keep such idle intrigues away from normal business.  As it stands at this very moment, the deal is protected, and other guilds refuse to meddle in it, as a matter of principle."

He pointed to the black ribbon "As soon as the contract leaves my hands, it becomes unprotected.  The contact map enclosed, in essence, becomes an anonymous voucher for the remainder of Sezch's payment.  Anyone could collect upon it.  And anyone could try." translation: once he removes the ribbon, I become a target, or whoever has the scroll and rest assured there'd be interest in collecting on another guilds payment, it was like telling them they could bugger themselves without actually calling for retaliation. His eyes shifted for a moment looking about the tavern. "There are at least three toughs from competing guilds here, now, waiting for me to remove the Rangefire bow.  As soon as I do, they will try to kill you and take it."

These guilds had strange rules, customs that seemed overly complex to me, still I'd stick with them, fact was I needed the coin. I chuckled "I take it waiting until I'm out of town and on the open road the remove the bow is not an option?" I asked, I wasn't too concerned with the toughs, with the bouncer (or was he the owner, or both?) here they wouldn't start anything. I tried scanning the area with my peripheral vision to see if there was anyone paying a suspicious amount of attention to our friendly conversation, there was a table of two, but where was the third that Grandfather Cyrel had mentioned? "Perhaps I should travel with other bodies? Or is their threat even more immediate than that?" I asked.

Cyrel's gaze hardened as he looked at me with eyes that had seen far more murders than mind had. I had been taught well but I was barely no longer a student. "The threat is indeed imminent unfortunately."

Such was life I supposed. Cyrel pulled out a small cloth bag and opened it to let a rather nicely polished amethyst spill onto the table. Seeing as you likely aren't too familiar with the White Kingdom gems are commonly used as trade, as such, those who spend time here swiftly learn to estimate a gems worth in gold, and this looked to be an easy three hundred crowns. "If I didn't think you could handle this, I wouldn't be offering it to you.  Just the same, it may be wise to procure some 'hired help' immediately.  This should help you get started." he said to me and I found myself raising a skeptical eyebrow. If I were to be attacked outside I wouldn't have enough time to hire help. He seemed to sense my doubt and glancing about the tavern added "There's always hired swords looking for work here."

He stood up and reached for the bow, before he tugged on the ribbon and untied it he said "Nobody steals from Rangefire.  Make sure this person pays, dearly.  Best of luck, Jorun." and with that and a sweeping motion he departed the tavern in much the casual cloak and dagger style he had came in. Damn strange rules these guilds had, Ahmed never explained any of this to me during my training. Still, while it was in my best interests I had no real choice but to play along. I took a breath and mentally prepared myself for the task at hand. After downing my ale I looked around the room trying to find any other suspicious looking chaps, and in a dockside tavern that was like finding a needle in a haystack.

I was pondering where to find hired help when my ears picked up some conversation from the table nearby. "Out of curiosity," a voice said "do you know of any place where one with a good sword-arm and a set of spurs could get some work?" Ah what fortune, this task was indeed one the winds favored.  "Good deeds are my favorite ones to do, but I won't be doing them for long if I starve to death." even better, a man who lived by morals as well as necessity! 

The voice belonged to a handsome young man, the way he lounged in his chair conversing with the sailors and flirting with barmaids made him appear laid back, lazy even, but Jorun saw that he had a build that could not come from loafing about doing nothing. The man was a trained warrior and likely a competent one at the least! Perfect for the situation at hand and practically handed to him by the wise winds. Jorun grabbed his bow and slung it over his shoulder before making his way to the table and casually taking a seat before the man. "Many apologies good sir, I could not help but overhear your conversation, considering I believe not in coincidence for the most part I felt I should inform you that I might have employment if you're game." I said shifting in my seat as though seeking a more comfortable sitting position though the true purpose was to keep an eye on the two I had seen earlier.

The man nodded and smiled at me, he seemed nice enough, and Jorun preferred an easy going body guard to one who was uptight and full of himself. "Certainly sir, I'd be glad to hear whatever you had in mind. I'm glad to have met you honestly- while the company here is wonderful-" He raised his mug to an old sea-dog he had been talking to, and winked at the Barmaid when he thought none were looking. "-It doesn't seem like any of them would have had much work for a man like me."

I smiled, it tends to loosen people up a bit, make them relax, well, in conversation that is, there were some times when I smile that people seem to get more nervous, I wish I knew why. "Then our meeting is indeed fortuitous and by no means a coincidence." I said. I had already prepared what I needed to say next, I leaned forward and let the words out in the rush of someone who had a lot of information to divulge and very little time to do it. "Now, you seem a fairly easy going fellow so I'm going to be as straight forward with you as I can afford to be at the moment. I consider myself capable in a fight under the right conditions, preferably those that keep me at a distance from my enemy or, if their attacks are clumsy, one on one rather than en masse. I am traveling to Beryl and find myself in need of a good sword arm to assist me, there's good coin in it for you, possibly more if you continue your assistance after we arrive to the city." I said and gave him a moment to register while I took a breath for the next burst.

"Now the catch is your employment would start rather soon and by soon I mean once I leave this tavern which I intend to do tonight. The reason for this is that there are men of an amoral or downright sinister nature who wish to harm my person for reasons that are nothing personal but still quite painful and even fatal. Mere thugs but likely more than I can handle on my own." I said and then paused awaiting an answer. 

The man blinked, it seemed to take a moment for him to realize I was done before he spoke again "Its a bit much to take in, but..." He leaned in, speaking quietly. "I'm in. I'm not about to let any sinister men have their way, wouldn't be chivalrous. Just tell me when you head out, and I'll come with." he then threw his head back and laughed and said "Ha, thats a good one!" It took me a moment to realize he was trying to make it sound like I had just told a good joke in an attempt to keep his friends and the other patrons of the bar in the dark about our dealings. I smiled and shook my head at his attempt at deception which likely only added to it. It probably fooled the common folk but our opposition would know precisely what was going on, or at least guess, I could only hope they couldn't read lips.

"'No time like the present' as those in a hurry oft want to say." I said with a good smile then "I would suggest you ready yourself for combat. I would be surprised if they didn't attack us before we could acquire the proper means for travel and some necessities from where I'm staying." I really hoped they would attack right upon our exit, or at least soon after, the sooner the better, less worry and paranoia that way. "I am Jorun. I imagine it will be interesting." I introduced myself finally not knowing how right I was.

"Sir Arlan Dulach, at your service." The young man accepted his handshake, and smiled. "Of course, Just Arlan is fine normally." With that, he finished the last of his drink, set some gems on the table, and grabbed his things. "Shall we?"

A toothless sailor balked as his drinking companion was suddenly hired.  He beamed at Arlan.  "Ask and ye shall receive, eh lad?" The man looked like a crusty old sea salt, the kind you knew you could learn the dirtiest jokes from. He had apparently been listening in on the conversation "Danger 'tis then, eh?," he asked as though it was a piece of juicy gossip being discussed amongst washer women, "Rest'n sure that no fightin'll break out 'ere."  He motioned to the one-eyed, one-armed bouncer.  "Finn keeps it clean 'ere, he does." another look at Finn made Jorun a touch proud his initial assessment had been correct. The salt pointed to the door. "Once't yer on the pier, though, all bets're off."

Arlan finished paying for his drink and even placed some coins on the old man's table "You sir, have been much to kind. Enjoy a last drink on me." He looked back to me. "Did you still want to go now, or rest a bit first?"

I gave the salt a polite nod, for I have enjoyed more than a few dirty jokes while inebriated told and lovingly crafted by old sailor men such as that, I then looked back to Arlan "I've rested and have had my ale, I think departing and getting the messy part over with as soon as possible would be best." I pulled my cloak about me and leaned in using the noise of the surrounding tavern to mask my words meant only for Arlan alone "I want to try and get us as ahead of them as possible. They'll likely want to keep an eye on us but strike out of sight of guard." I then began to head for the door. 

"Sounds like a plan." Arlan answered in an equally soft tone as he strapped his sword to his belt and followed after me "Do you have a horse?"

I nodded "Tethered outside." I said "I want to draw them into a confrontation before we get to my inn though, so we should go just fast enough to be prepared for when they catch up. Best to fight on our terms." I paused in mid-step and turned to look at the man. He had said _'Sir'_ a moment ago upon introducing himself and had mentioned Chivalry, this meant he was a knight which might complicate things like tactics and later business deals. I started moving again "How do you feel about ambushing if we can arrange it?" I asked as I made straight for my horse.

Arlan whistled and his horse came trotting over, well trained, useful, and probably more reliable than some of my past horses had been. "Its certainly not my preference, but if you believe it is our best option, I'm not fool enough to turn down the idea." this was good, he was flexible, which meant he might not run me through if he somehow discovered my mission in life.

I smiled "Good, I've known some warriors to be... picky over the situations wherein they fight. I didn't want to offend potentially delicate combat sensibilities." I said with a chuckle "Now then, let's be off." I said and mounted up onto the back of Nimbus. 

We began to ride toward the end of the pier, it was late and all the shops were closed, their doors locked and shuttered adding that much more to the dark night. Thankfully the streets were lit by dim torch lamps that barely illuminated the boardwalk. As we road I heard a voice call out from back near the tavern "Jorun!  This can can be easy or difficult, your choice."

I looked back keeping my horse facing the edge of the pier, approaching us was an plain looking middle aged man in dark green traveling clothes and a floor length cloak, he was approaching with his arms out and his palms open showing he was unarmed. I knew better. 
"Drop the scroll, and you ride away alive.  Step horseshoe off the end of this pier, and my hidden bowmen will drop you from the shadows."


----------



## Mahtave (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent start!  I look forward to the posts!


----------



## richshea52 (Feb 13, 2008)

So far so good, I rarely post but if you are the person who ran the website from Australia about the 4 assassins in Greyhawk then this will be an awesome story.


----------



## Renfield (Feb 14, 2008)

richshea52 said:
			
		

> So far so good, I rarely post but if you are the person who ran the website from Australia about the 4 assassins in Greyhawk then this will be an awesome story.




I'm afraid it's not.  Still, I hope people enjoy. The game itself isn't assassin themed I'll admit but it should be interesting.


----------



## Renfield (Feb 19, 2008)

*Easier Said than Done pt. 2*

And I bet you thought I abandoned you.

Well there we, about to ride off the pier and some thug telling us we'd be dead the moment we left. Ones brain could fall apart trying to contemplate all the possibilities. I didn't see anyone as I looked around the rooftops and the shadows, I also didn't hear anyone, but who said they weren't planted there before I ever sat down with the Grandfather and were simply waiting for this mans signal, who said they weren't hiding deeper in the darkness than I could perceive, who said they weren't highly skilled and highly disciplined assassins and... alright, suffice to say, I called the bluff. Looking to Arlan who was looking at me expectantly I smiled, this was fun, try to imagine someone telling you they had people ready to kill you, people you couldn't see, knowing that death was at your door and you wouldn't know it until you saw the fletching of that arrow sticking out of your chest or throat, likely poisoned for good measure. It helped that I smelled death there, watching this all play out, it also helped that I felt it wasn't after me.

"Well then, I apologize in advance if it turns out he's not bluffing." I said giving one last look at the rooftops. "But let's continue with the original plan." and with that I kicked Nimbus into a light run. 

We made haste for the end of the pier, and to the credit of our foe we saw a man rushing up the stairs next to the boardwalk, it was almost comical seeing him a touch out of breath. He was closer to Arlan and as I rode by I heard the clang of steel on steel as Arlan's strike was parried. Did I mentioned this wonderful stretch of town has little in the way of guards? Arlan had said something to either me or the attacker before the sound but I didn't quite catch it, I was a little more focused on riding, I'm not exactly used to having my horse run through the streets of town or even on a pier at such speeds. 

I did hear that cloaked figure who tried to attack us call out "To mounts, boys, to mounts!  They ride!"

Now let me educate you a bit on an aspect of the assassin trade. If this had been a prime ambush and we all died because the man in green wasn't bluffing this is what would have been required. First, one must find a sufficiently shadowy alcove, perch, ledge, you name it. They should account for moonlight or lack thereof and whether the moon will shift into a position that would compromise ones hiding place. Second, in order to hide in shadows for a long period of time stillness is necessary, it's one thing to freeze so a passing guard doesn't see you but quite another to remain hidden in such a fashion for over an hours time, even a slight movement can break the illusion of emptiness and all it takes is one concerned citizen to tell the guard of a suspicious man armed and at the ready staying in one place for a long time. Third, cramps, cramps are you nemesis in a way the darker gods can never be, learning to counter cramps without movement is a gift of the highest divinity. Suffice to say, staying in shadows for long periods of time waiting to ambush prey you won't know of until given the proper signal requires more skill and experience than our enemy was likely willing to pay for. 

On the other hand waiting a way down the pier in some alley with horses ready to ride doesn't take that much skill or experience either, just enough patience to remain silent.

Two figures pointed at us as we rode by and moved to mount their horses as quickly as possible. Even further down a figure was crouching on a low roof ready to attack with a curved short sword, likely alerted by the previous cry, so apparently they had one guy waiting in the shadows, oh well. I also noticed he had a rope in the other hand, that could get messy. Arlan made ready to attack him while I had my bow ready and drew an arrow to fire at the guy. Sadly I'm not quite experienced at firing a bow from the back of a running horse and the shot went wide though it appeared the attack caught him off guard. Maybe he expected me to be distracted by the horsemen who were some 60ft behind us.

Arlan rode by and cut at the man with his sword cutting a gash into his thigh, my second arrow hit him hard and he lost balance and fell, he may have survived the wounds but somehow he got caught up in his own rope and slammed into the wall as we sped by, his body was still and I wasn't quite sure if he was alive or dead, either were likely though my money was on him heading to the afterlife.

This left us and the riders pursuing us. They were focusing on picking up speed as we finally left the boardwalk and entered Port Sapphire proper. The roads were narrower, more winding, "I guess this is as good a place as any!" I called to Arlan and brought my horse to a stop.

"Very well Jorun, it is you who is in charge!" he replied I dismounted and he rode further down the road until he could slow enough to turn his horse in the narrow way and charge after our pursuing fores. I couldn't believe it until I recalled the fact that he was a knight, that was the sort of thing they did after all. 

I dismounted before about fifteen feet before my horse came to a stop and I took in the scene with a quick look. An alley with a cobblestone walk intersected the main road and boxes and crates were stacked seemingly randomly. There was a gutter on one side of the road but I mostly ignored it. Instead I noticed the windows with nice thick ledges I could perch on and ropes running back and forth between the roofs of the buildings like clothes lines. All in all a prime spot. I climbed the wall using a crate to help me and made it to one of those windows. I crouched there and readied my bow and arrow making sure I had a rope nearby in case I needed to make a hasty getaway or grab something to balance myself should an embarrassing slip occur.

The horsemen were understandably surprised to see Arlan charging to attack *them*, I could see them better, one was wielding a sword and the other had a crossbow. I could the swordsman's eyes go wide as he tried, and hopelessly I might add, to raise his sword to block the knights attack, he was rewarded with a blade in his side and he slumped in his saddle, still alive but barely. During this a crossbow had narrowly missed my guardians head so I took aim. Neither of them saw me, I was certain they didn't know of my presence likely thinking I had rode or ran ahead, at least not until my arrow plunged in one side of the crossbowman's neck and out the other with a spray of blood. He was killed instantly which I imagine didn't have much of an impact on his friends morale. I smiled again, the winds were with me this evening.


----------



## Renfield (Jun 11, 2008)

*After a considerable hiatus.*

(edit)


----------



## Renfield (Jun 11, 2008)

*After a considerable hiatus.*

My apologies to my audience, the few I have anyway. Things have been... hectic. While I thrive in chaos I do tend to end up a little lax on things like  writing up my stories. But I shall continue, particularly from whence I left off.

So there was a fight, I had just slain one of my guardians attackers and probably drew more than a little attention to myself. I peaked back around the corner and took aim at the remaining horseman, unfortunately my arrow missed the man completely clattering on the cobbles below. I ducked back around and reloaded ready to take a long shot or fire upon any new foes when I heard a neigh from the horse and a body fall from the saddle to the ground. I hazarded a peak and saw the horseman on the ground with a crossbow bolt buried in his chest. About twenty yards off was a cloaked figure wielding what was likely the source of the bolt.

"A pity,"  the figure called out as he began calmly walking in our direction. "Such bloody interest in a little roll of parchment." he was reloading his crossbow as he advance. 

"Pardon my caution sir..." Arlan called out bringing his horse forward a bit. "I appreciate your help but... who are you?" he asked, I had a sneaking suspicion. This smelled of efficiency and a lack of tolerance regarding cowardice.

I heaved myself onto a shadowy ledge beneath the overhanging roof. The cobblestone street was some 20 feet below me and Arlan was about 30 ft away. The man advanced he put the crossbow beneath his cloak and spoke once more, it was clearly the man from the tavern, the middle aged one in green. He had gotten here awful swiftly. "I must warn you, virtuous warriors, as you appear to be, really should not do business working with scum such as the criminal Jorun." he said and I had to smirk. Scum? Hardly, a bit touched in the head sure, sometimes my solution to dealing with one of evil nature was to wait a few months, return to the city of the offending party, stake out his routine and then kill him in one of many possible ways. Sure I occasionally toyed with their heads as well but what is work without a little fun.

The man had stopped about 40 feet away from my companion and seemed to be looking about, for me likely, the shadows are my friends after all. Likely this mans friends as well. "How much is he paying you to guard his wretched hide?" the man asked. Well, I suppose I have been called worse things. Words were nothing though. Not here at least. In the chaos of the docks ward I could probably slip away without Arlan if necessary.

I decided not to slip away, I took aim there in the shadows and watched, the man didn't seem to notice me. I watched how he carried himself, took into account the liquid grace of a trained killer and any possible armor he might have under that cloak. Likely nothing heavier than a chain shirt. As I watched I listened. 

"Its not how much he's paying me thats important." Arlan said shaking his head. "I've promised to protect him, and he's done nothing to shame that oath. If you think I am virtuous, then respect my honor and allow me to fulfill my agreement." He pointed his sword at the man, looking more serious then before. "Stand in my way, and I have to fight you. I have no desire for that." Thank you oh honorable knight! I will have to buy you an ale, if I remember. I apparently had made a good choice in picking this Arlan fellow as my guardian. Strange though, a knight protecting a killer.

One thing that irked me though is the fact that Arlan had challenged the man who was some fourty feet from the warrior. I would not like him to end his employment with me with a crossbow jutting out of his chest.  I could only hope that the cloaked man was arrogant enough to keep talking.

"Ah." the man said as he drew out a three foot long spiked mace. Was he a fool? To go against a knight on his mount in melee? Perhaps he was hoping to take advantage of a knights tendency to fight fair. "More honor than common sense then, apparently." he said and did something with the handle of his weapon and giving it a shake the the spiked ball fell from the handle attached to it with a chain. I would have thought that pretty cool if I didn't swear I saw something nasty drip to the cobbles. This man would need only hit Arlan once for things to get ugly.

"A fight it is then I suppose." Arlan said dismounting and taking up his sword and shield. Good man Arlan, get all the protection you can from whatever is on that... well it would be a morning star now wouldn't it?

I focused, I'd only get one shot at this, and began praying to the winds my silent words coming out with my breath. _"and as the clock ticks down the seconds remaining in your life may the winds know it is time to carry your soul away from it's strife of existing in those mortal coils another of the worlds festering boils..."_

Arlan was smart, he held his ground forcing the man to come to him. Or decide that that crossbow was a better idea, at this point the latter seemed unlikely. It was a stare down, like in the stories. The man advanced, closing to within twenty feet of the knight in only a few strides, damn he was fast and clever too. I saw him move his morning star to his off hand as he drew his crossbow, readied to fire, from his cloak. Clever, but not skilled enough apparently. Arlan threw caution to the wind and charged the man attacking him with his sword, the man in green put up a feeble defense with his weapon and only managed to minimize the wound as the crossbow bolt fired and ricocheted off the shield splattering it with some other nasty liquid.

Then they were in melee. The man dropped his crossbow which retracted back on some sort of twine hanger to his hip rather than clattering to the cobbles. He swung that deadly weapon again only to have Arlan raise his shield to block the strike. He would not be able to fend off every blow, their foe was skilled, even if he had missed thus far. I finished up my prayer _"...to cleanse you're life of it's sinful stain, let this be the tale of how you were slain."_ and I took a breath waiting for an opening and let my arrow fly. It sped toward the cloaked figure...

and missed. 

The arrow flew between Arlan and the foe and stuck in a crack in the cobble not far away. The man followed it's angle and stared directly at me. "Seems I've not been abandoned by my employer. This may make you reconsider!" Arlan said and took advantage of the mans distraction to give him a solid blow cutting open a gash on the mans arm. However I knew the way of the hunter, he had spotted his quarry, me. Which is why I was not surprised when he sped toward the wall below me.

He didn't realize something though. He was my prey as well, and I was angry, which tends to never be a good thing. Arlan got another solid strike at the man as he disengaged from combat but it didn't seem to slow him though. As I said I was angered. I threw my bow to the cobbles below, for a moment I managed to be thankful it didn't break, and drew my weapon of choice, a Katar. A blade as long as a dagger though wider at the base with a handle meant to be gripped so the attack was like a punch. Hence the crude name 'punching dagger' but I liked the original wording. 

I was over come with a hot rage though it was gone when I saw him coming to me, even climbing up the wall still not realizing I had marked him, I think I smiled, can't besure. With that I simply dove over the side of the ledge my Katar thrust out to take the man. The look on his face was satisfying, and made the pain of impact (cushioned by his body) all the more worth it. I think I said something as I fell, something like "Winds take you." Not sure, I was a touch in the moment as it were.

My Katar plunged into the mans chest and we hit the cobbles together. As I slowly sat up shaking my head, I think I had unintentionally headbutted the man in the fall, I saw that Arlan had plunged his sword through the mans shoulder, and I mean through, he looked pinned to the cobbles. For a moment there was only silence, aside from his ragged breathing and my own occasional pained moans. He was near death that was clear.

From the south towards the bay and the pier we heard the sound of boots. There was a man with a crossbow, he looked like the guy who took a shot at us as we rode by. "Wha, you.. Parcs are you...?" he stammered coming to a stop a good forty feet away, perfect distance for fight or flight. Not that I would chase him should he run. No point really.

The man, Parcs I suppose, interrupted his companion "Quiet you fool!" he said in a croaking voice, blood coughing up from his mouth. 

The man with the crossbow aimed it at Arlan "Let him up." he demanded a bit shakily. It would likely be the dumbest move he'd ever make if he actually fired. 

I found the whole situation funny, I'm not sure why but I find these things funny. Here was his boss, near death by our hands, and Arlan I don't think had even received a scratch, while I wasn't in the best condition I was still capable of putting up a good fight. He popped my back and stretched and groaned in pain as he felt the adrenaline leave my system and letting my body know pain once more. Still, I didn't want to do any more fighting this evening so I looked at Arlan and smiling after having noticed my Katar was still in hand. "I don't suppose you can handle our new friend here? Ngh... best not to leave any enemies behind us and I counted this guy and I believe one other. These guys can be annoying and dangerously persistent."

Arlan grimaced and turned towards the man with the crossbow "I don't know why you are after Jorun, but he is under my protection, and as you can see, I'm willing to go to any lengths to keep my commitment." His words turned low and dour. "Your friend is hurt, and while I do not wish to slay him, fire on me and I'll have to fight you as well, and I'm sure Jorun will finish the job. We are at a stalemate, it seems." He looked to me, then back to Parcs. "If you wish you're friend to live, I will step away if you allow Jorun and I some time to get moving. Otherwise, you may take us, but it might cost you the life of your friend, and perhaps you're own." well said I suppose. The man was probably considered mercy a more favorable option. I myself hated the idea of leaving enemies behind us but I'd see how it played out.

Parcs helped us it turned out. He winced and looked at the man. "By the Saints, Lokke, lower your weapon!  They'll kill us both!" he said and then grunting he turned to me "A trade--for my life..." Lokke tentatively lowered his weapon when he noticed his boss was serious. "I have information... about your... contract." Parcs said from his bleeding mouth and looked at me with pleading eyes. 

I had to say I was a little disappointed. With his arrogance earlier I had hoped he'd be one of those stubborn 'kill me' types of which I'd only be more than happy to oblige. I suppose I was a professional though, and he was a fellow practitioner of our art and even if his tastes weren't as selective as my own I supposed I could grant him some courtesy. "Information might in fact buy your life." I said looking from Parcs to Arlan. "Keep yourself ready."

"You, my friend, seem to be in luck today. The winds might have favored you so that I might acquire this information, let's hear what you have to say and we'll see if we can't let bygones be bygones." I said in a friendly tone. Now that he was no longer prey I could treat him like I treat everyone, I prefer to be friendly, it almost always works to my benefit I suppose. It would help if I could feel friendly. I rolled my shoulder experimentally and picked up that interesting morningstar/mace and examined it carefully.

Parcs nodded, a touch warily, something I was used to. People either liked my friendly nature or they were put off by it. "The contract is useless... The employer knows that Sezch was caught, and has no intention of paying..." he said, Lokke shook his head but said nothing ""We were given one thousand crowns," Parcs continued, looking back and forth between myself and Arlan, "to kill the one Cyrel granted the contract to... and to destroy the scroll..." he closed his eyes in pain "We did not realize it would be so difficult to procure." 

I suppose if I were more humorous and money oriented I'd make a joke about cost and demand but I'm not and I don't think I'm clever enough anyway. "Very interesting my friend, very interesting indeed..." I said scratching at my stubble with my katar. "Then I guess it's a matter of dark honor that we make the person pay, either in coin or in the justice of the winds." I said.

I looked at Arlan and Parcs friend. Killing them both would be the safest bet. No one to pursue, and I wasn't sure how flexible these guys were with contracts and the like. Some in our business took our contracts as seriously as a paladin takes his vows. However killing him might sour Arlans perception of me and I didn't want to have to kill the knight or fight him, he wasn't an evil man and I detest killing those who aren't evil or out for my blood. Not to mention he seemed like a decent guy to have at my back. I set the mace thing down out of reach of Parcs and pulled a small leather pouch from my belt. Opening it I took a pinch of rust red sand, and in my mind I offered a question to the winds _"Weal or Woe, should I let them go?"_

Watching I let the sand fall from my fingers and said to the men "Let us see if I can afford to let you and your companion free, there has been enough blood spilled this night." the sand fell to the ground and I saw a rune, a stani rune for mercy, weal.

I nodded and breathed a sigh of relief and sheathed my dagger. "Apparently the winds have smiled upon you." I said and motioning to Arlan that it was okay I put out my hand to help the man up.

"Wait... there's more." Parcs said as he rolled over and pushed himself up to a sitting position "Our grandfather was paid in advance for this... one thousand crowns to destroy that scroll.  I asked about follow payment... He said there was none... that the employer would know if the scroll had been destroyed or not.  That if we failed, the employer would know."

"What sort of person is your employer?" Arlan asked.

"So they're likely a spell caster or very resourceful..." I said more to myself than to anyone else. "Who is this employer anyway and is there more to this map than just ink and parchment?"

Parcs nodded "A spellcaster we surmised."

Lokke looked like a clown had just slapped him "Parcs, by the Almin, why are you telling them this?"

Arlan had mounted his steed and mine wasn't too far off "This seems like a sincere request, Jorun but I say we continue moving while we consider it." he suggested. 

"Go now, let me worry about the consequences of bearing this scroll. I can not destroy it at this time." I said and try to put some concern in my voice "Take your lives and patch up your wounds. I must depart," I couldn't let this go... there was something about this map, something important and bigger than just a contract. How I knew that? I don't know, but I had a feeling that this event was changing the course my life had taken up to this point. I smiled "though your concern is appreciated."

"Go," Parcs said. "We will not pursue you, but we will make it appear as we are." he said and reached to his belt and pulled out a small vial of liquid and handed it to me. "This is our signature brew; Farnella Extract.  Good for fighting." he said nodding to his strange weapon. He pulled himself up to stand and lean against the wall. "Jorun, if this spellcaster comes for us because we did not kill you, I can make no promises as to our clan's reaction.  Be successful, and barring that, watch your backs." Fair enough. It was a chance I'd have to take. Hopefully I could make a big enough stir with this spellcaster to keep them from doing anything to the guild and keep him focused on me. Something smelled about this situation and I wanted to investigate it. If I found someone in need of the winds justice at the top of this chain all the better.

I slipped the vial into a safe place in a pack pocket "My thanks." I said and moved to pick up the morning star fiddling with it until I managed to retract the chain making the item a mace once again. "It is a fascinating device I must admit this button here right? For the poison?" it was indeed a fascinating weapon and I placed it in a safe place in my pack after wiping it off and mounted my horse. I though I saw a look on Parcs face, perhaps he didn't intend to give me the weapon? "You might want to stick around here. You're sufficiently damaged that one could say you were knocked unconscious, robbed of your weapon while your companion here chased after us but lost us in the streets." I suggested as a way of soothing any insult brought by claiming the weapon. After all, he had been my prey and he had lost, that and I really wanted it! "As for the wizard and your clan... we'll jump that rooftop when we get to it. Though in our business I'll simply acknowledge it as 'nothing personal'" I said and kicked my horse into a trot.

Arlan and I left, the rest of the evening was spent playing cat and mouse trying to make the escape seem as real as possible. We raced down alleys, traded bow shots for crossbow bolts, a couple came dangerously close but I decided that was just coincidence. By about midnight we made it to my inn and I gathered my gear and my pack and together Arlan and I made our way to the city of Beryl, capital of the White Kingdom and to the next stretch of our adventure for the fun was only beginning.

Thankfully the man in green ignored his companion. "The grandfather did not doubt the employer's ability, but he also did not doubt it would be easy to obtain the scroll." he raised his hand, pleading again, there seemed to be genuine concern in his voice. "Jorun, this contract is bad news... It can only end poorly... Destroy it, now, and save us all the misery!"


----------

